# Final Fantasy XIII-2 Launch Thread



## prowler (Jan 31, 2012)

- *RELEASE DATE* -
  *NA: *31.1.12
  *AU: *2.2.12
  *EU: *3.2.12

  - *REVIEWS* -
  *RPGSite* - 80%
Story is Final Fantasy XIII-2's downfall, and in that area it falls hard - but thankfully it shines more than enough in other areas to redeem that fact. It is in general a much-improved, fun experience - it's just wrapped in an often nonsensical story that is almost ruinous to the rest of the game. Despite that, Final Fantasy XIII-2 is definitely worth the time of even those who were disappointed by the original title, as many problems have been brilliantly and tactfully addressed.   *IGN* - 8.0
Final Fantasy XIII-2 proves itself the better game, but it lacks the same focused storytelling employed in the original. It benefits from an improved battle system, open environments, and an overall level of polish that deserves a nod of respect. Despite its severe lack of closure, Final Fantasy XIII-2 still deserves your time, especially for a few poignant moments set at the end of days.   *Gamespot* - 7.5
Just remember to keep your expectations in check: Final Fantasy XIII-2 isn't a timeless adventure in the grand tradition of the beloved series. But if you're curious to see the next stage in this ongoing tale, there's no reason you shouldn't chase after Lightning. After all, she can't defeat Caius without you.   *Eurogamer* - 8/10
For all its mechanical cleverness and forward-thinking design, Final Fantasy 13-2 is also convoluted, complicated and unfriendly to newcomers. In Square-Enix's desperation to discover what its flagship series looks like in the modern world, what should be an interesting curio has been inflated to blockbuster proportions.   *1UP* - B
As a whole, the package doesn't come together nearly as well as FFXIII did. It's a mishmash of interesting systems and bold ideas that never quite gel. Still, it's an encouraging step in the right direction; if nothing else, it at least demonstrates that Square Enix is open to other studios being involved in the production of its tentpole franchise and realize they can't expect to sell on name alone.   *Joystiq* - 3/5
Ultimately, if Final Fantasy XIII took the series five steps back, Final Fantasy XIII-2 takes it one hesitant step forward. Features like non-linear dungeons, optional side quests and NPC-populated towns are wonderful and all, but they were RPG staples twenty years ago. While Final Fantasy XIII-2 does quite a bit to fix the mistakes of its predecessor, it does very little to stand out on its own merits. It's enjoyable, but it's also disappointing in many ways. Final Fantasy deserves better.   *Gameinformer* - 8/10
In most respects, the team at Square Enix did a great job singling out and addressing the chief problems. Progression is player-driven, combat is even more entertaining, and an array of other adjustments makes it one of my favorite RPGs from a mechanical perspective. I just want all of that integrated with a story that isn't laughable and borderline insulting, and that's where Final Fantasy XIII-2 falters.   *Metro* - 6/10
An improved sequel on paper only, with an overall experience that is still ruined by incoherent storytelling and unsympathetic characters.

  - *TRAILERS* -
  E3 2011
  TGS 2011
  Characters
  Moogle
  New Adventures
  Guided Tour
  Environments


----------



## Devin (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm loving the game so far. Not really a Final Fantasy fan, but FFXIII-2 is very good. I keep thinking about whether, or not I should go play FFXIII before continuing. Also not a graphics whore, but they are pretty amazing.

It gets a +1 from me.


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2012)

Also I forgot to say *USE SPOILER TAGS* I don't care how far in the game you are, use them or you will literally feel pain


----------



## Devin (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh, wow. How'd I miss it? If you go to the main menu, it has a option for the Beginner's Primer. Which tells you all about FFXIII. Just thought I'd let others know if they get lost withour playing FFXIII.

EDIT: Holy, a "Story so far" video when you resume a save.


----------



## cloudstr1 (Jan 31, 2012)

Man you guys are lucky living in the US i have to wait till friday to get my copy but man i still play the demo like 3 times a day btw just asking what the preorder dlc is like because thats what im getting with it. Yeah i can't wait


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2012)

cloudstr1 said:


> btw just asking what the preorder dlc is like because thats what im getting with it.





Spoiler: Europe Pre-Order Bonus (XBOX 360 and PS3)










It depends on where you pre-ordered it from for DLC.


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

So they fixed all the problems of FFXIII-1 but now FFXIII-2 has a shitty story?  Maybe they're planning to address the shortcomings of FFXIII-2 in FFXIII-3.


----------



## Valwin (Jan 31, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> So they fixed all the problems of FFXIII-1 but now FFXIII-2 has a shitty story?  Maybe they're planning to address the shortcomings of FFXIII-2 in FFXIII-3.




i dont know the game somehow is worst  what f13 i dont get how they do this


----------



## prowler (Jan 31, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> So they fixed all the problems of FFXIII-1 but now FFXIII-2 has a shitty story?  Maybe they're planning to address the shortcomings of FFXIII-2 in FFXIII-3.


I'm not going to read that because spoilers but which out of the endings is it? Is there a 'true ending'?


----------



## Densetsu (Jan 31, 2012)

Valwin said:


> i dont know the game somehow is worst  what f13 i dont get how they do this


Come again?



prowler_ said:


> I'm not going to read that because spoilers but which out of the endings is it? Is there a 'true ending'?


Well the article says "intentionally vague" spoilers, and from what I read it didn't really give anything away.  It just said that at some point the story takes a turn for the worse and says "to be continued," and that Squeenix did register FFXIII-3 as a domain name.  Anyway, that's not to say that they're definitely planning a sequel to this sequel, yet.

I'm still going to give this one a try, _eventually_.  It's not one of my priorities as far as gaming is concerned.  I'm actually a lot more excited for other games coming out in February and March.


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 1, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> cloudstr1 said:
> 
> 
> > btw just asking what the preorder dlc is like because thats what im getting with it.
> ...


well im getting mine for the uk form game just asking but i shall do my research it will give me something to do today and about the to be continued ending does anyone get the feeling they may be bring out some form of dlc somewhere down the line.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 1, 2012)

I will definitely buy this game when I get a PS3. Noel screams like a bitch and it's hilarious. Plus, the gameplay is awesome. DLC has the potential to deliver. (It's Square-Enix so only time will tell.)

Too bad Laura Bailey sounds like an amateur compared to the likes of Ali Hillis or Jason Marsden. It just brings down the story even more.



Spoiler



Plus, WHY THE FUCK SAZH ONLY SEEN TWICE? WTF TORYIAMA!!!!!!


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Feb 1, 2012)

The shipment of this game to our local game shop was delayed a day or two for unknown reasons (AKA the "if you don't know you can't be told, even though that means you'll never be told" reason)... We'll be getting this game and then stashing it in our game library for the day we beat the copy of FFXIII we got, well, yesterday.


----------



## prowler (Feb 1, 2012)

Okay, this sold me on picking the weird/funnny options for live trigger



Spoiler: Early in the game, no spoilers








Edit: Also Noel would be hot if it wasn't for his default outfit.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 1, 2012)

Playing this in easy mode, as a first FF player (ok, i played it before on the wonderswan Color, but never got the hang of it)

Seems like i can't die in easy mode? everytime 1 of the characters runs out of stamina, i get a you win, even if not all enemies are beaten.
Think i pass this game to the son of my brother in law, he's more into such games  (and not in easy mode)




prowler_ said:


> Okay, this sold me on picking the weird/funnny options for live trigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There are even live triggers in battle (think this is not a spoiler thing  )


----------



## kylster (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a question: do you get anything special for playing the demo of ff13-2? I also noticed it said I could choose a specific item from the extras menu when playing the game; are they talking about the extra menu on the title screen? cause this wouldn't make much sense since it's already available and during actual gameplay they mention it.

Well thanks guys I havent had the time to play it but maybe someone could could inform me about this


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 2, 2012)

well my preorder on game has a fulfilment number what ever that is kinda confused must be because its a bigish release anyway getting it tomorrow i hope so happy XD (if anyone knows what fulfilment means on the game website can you tell me i want to get a understanding of it thanks)
and to any one in the us happy groundhog day


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 2, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Okay, this sold me on picking the weird/funnny options for live trigger
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Soo funny just sooo funny XD


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 2, 2012)

cloudstr1 said:


> well my preorder on game has a fulfilment number what ever that is kinda confused must be because its a bigish release anyway getting it tomorrow i hope so happy XD (if anyone knows what fulfilment means on the game website can you tell me i want to get a understanding of it thanks)
> and to any one in the us happy groundhog day


dont mind this found out what it all means quite useful but my copy has been shipped yay hoping i get it tomorrow looks soo cool.


----------



## prowler (Feb 2, 2012)

Final Fantasy XIII-2 True Ending.

Anyway. How are you Americans finding the game?


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2012)

Double post AND NOT SORRY.

Anyway, got the game today.
I've only just got up to the demo bit with Atlas. So far so good.
I won't be able to give full impressions though since I'm going out soon and be out most of tomorrow so I'll post back when I get a real chance to play it.


----------



## coolness (Feb 3, 2012)

3/10 looks nice but i dont like the commands on that game 
more like KH than you can walk yourself and attack at the moments when you want it


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 3, 2012)

I lol'd harder than I should have.



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L5tnH_CWEnk&feature=related


----------



## prowler (Feb 3, 2012)

coolness said:


> 3/10 looks nice but i dont like the commands on that game
> more like KH than you can walk yourself and attack at the moments when you want it


I don't see how you can rate a *FINAL FANTASY* game because of that?
It's like saying 'oh I don't like Halo, I give it a 1/5 because they should've made it a hack n slash'.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Feb 3, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> coolness said:
> 
> 
> > 3/10 looks nice but i dont like the commands on that game
> ...


Because Final Fantasy games automagically have good gameplay.


----------



## Valwin (Feb 3, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Final Fantasy XIII-2 True Ending.
> 
> Anyway. How are you Americans finding the game?




seem to be the usual lazy FF  in this one the characters seem to have the personality of motor oil


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm having so much fun playing this i know alot if not all the reviews about it say that the story is all over the place but I don't think it is you just have to remember little bit here and there and know the ff13 story and away you go not really that hard to get.

Love the gamplay and monster system so epic XD


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 6, 2012)

I was very skeptical about FF 13-2 and decided to rent it, I'm now about 12h in, and have to say its a really good game, the story isn't at all bad. I find this game very interesting. I'm planning on making a purchase soon as i return my rental.


----------



## Giggtysword344 (Feb 6, 2012)

I cant believe i bought this game because of this thread( i went as far as buying the collectors edition) and it actually is pretty good, im about 1 hour in so.....Thanks  _prowler.


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Woop just finished the storyline so much better than ff13 XD.


----------



## prowler (Feb 6, 2012)

i'm only about three hours in, not had much chance to play it, going to start now





Giggtysword344 said:


> I cant believe i bought this game because of this thread( i went as far as buying the collectors edition) and it actually is pretty good, im about 1 hour in so.....Thanks  _prowler.


aha no problem, glad you enjoy it!


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 6, 2012)

cloudstr1 said:


> Woop just finished the storyline so much better than ff13 XD.



Seriously? lol


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> cloudstr1 said:
> 
> 
> > Woop just finished the storyline so much better than ff13 XD.
> ...


yeah is kinda a upside and downside to being jobless XD you got lots of time to ace games but at the same time games that should last about 2 to 4 weeks only take 5 day to 100%.
but yeah just working on 100% now


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 6, 2012)

The game is pretty fun, However I think its dumb that less than 10 hours in and I'm already level 99.


----------



## Paarish (Feb 6, 2012)

Awesome!
My copy just arrived. I'll play it later though


----------



## prowler (Feb 6, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> The game is pretty fun, However I think its dumb that less than 10 hours in and I'm already level 99.


Level 99 on what? *A* role or all the roles?
Getting 99 on the first role is easy, afterwards it takes more CP to level up a role.


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 6, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > The game is pretty fun, However I think its dumb that less than 10 hours in and I'm already level 99.
> ...


yep and if you just up one role at a time you will end up with  weaker max stats just so you know


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 6, 2012)

cloudstr1 said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > cloudstr1 said:
> ...



Oh That's not what I meant. I'm surprised you enjoyed an incomplete story (FF XIII-2) over a complete one (FF XIII).


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> cloudstr1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hyro-Sama said:
> ...


Oh XD anyway
i know this sounds funny but for me ff13 just took so long to get going and by the time you got to know all the charaters it was late game but in ff13-2 the game seems fast paced and so does the story i think thats why i like it.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 7, 2012)

Lightning & Amodar DLC is out now in Japan. Some videos have surfaced for the Japanese version. I'm very pleased that Square is stacking the Colossuem instead of have different nodes for it. They were scaring me for a while there. Whew...

EDIT: Fixed.


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2012)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Lightning & Amodar DLC is out now.


no it's not.. ? at least not yet (speaking for america, not europe (no idea when it will show up on xbl and lmfao usa psn)).


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 7, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Hyro-Sama said:
> 
> 
> > Lightning & Amodar DLC is out now.
> ...



Are you planning on buying most of the DLC or only a few?


----------



## prowler (Feb 7, 2012)

Most?
All of them.


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 8, 2012)

well ive got 159 fragments now just getting the beastiry related one ;/ this could take some time.
anyone know the dlc release dates for ps3 eur?


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

cloudstr1 said:


> anyone know the dlc release dates for ps3 eur?


Today


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 8, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> cloudstr1 said:
> 
> 
> > anyone know the dlc release dates for ps3 eur?
> ...


cool i must have looked on psn before it was uploaded then thanks


----------



## prowler (Feb 8, 2012)

It's up on EU PSN now, download this and Malicious.


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 8, 2012)

Ok thanks btw is it just me or does a DLC that lets you get the charater you spend the main game looking for ruin the story i mean i know its dlc but still ill have to find out friday when i has the moneys to buy it its only £1.59 so its cheap worth a shot i guess.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 16, 2012)

Sazh DLC is coming out on Feb 28th. Sazh FTW. Too bad you just play casino games in his scenario.


----------



## prowler (Feb 20, 2012)

Christ that ending.

FFXIII > FFXIII-2
IDGAF for the updated battle system, just give me back my Lightning.



Spoiler: SPOILER but this part is sad


----------



## Qtis (Feb 20, 2012)

Meh still waiting for a few weeks till my exam week is over.. Must.. Resist.. Playing... :I


----------



## cloudstr1 (Feb 20, 2012)

prowler_ said:


> Christ that ending.
> 
> FFXIII > FFXIII-2
> IDGAF for the updated battle system, just give me back my Lightning.
> ...


yeah I know i miss her too
the ending i was like .............................................................................(epic sad face)


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Feb 21, 2012)

You know you're a dumbass when Hope thinks you're one.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n-DUeph8lFc&feature=related

It's all good. I still like Serah regardless.


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Feb 21, 2012)

Just got the secret ending yesterday, feels good completing the game.  I'm hoping for some dlc to expand the gameplay though, still haven't purchased any of the current dlc yet.


----------



## DarkStriker (Feb 23, 2012)

Finished the game with Noel looking like a badass with some blue spiky suit and Serah in her bikini  Bet Caius didnt see that coming!


----------



## Black-Ice (Feb 24, 2012)

Spoiler



RIP Serah Farron, bring on Final Fantasy xiii-3


----------

